
Internet Brands sues for forking under CC-by-SA - chris_wot
http://davidgerard.co.uk/notes/2012/09/06/internet-brands-sues-people-for-forking-under-cc-by-sa/
======
hapless
The postscript to the article caught my eye: "Update: A Slashdotting is about
6000 hits these days, if you were wondering."

Is slashdot's glory fading, or was 6,000 hits an hour a catastrophic event
years ago? I remember "slashdotting" being a regular phenomenon. CoralCache
and Google's cached pages were the only way around it.

~~~
mikeash
It takes surprisingly few hits to knock a fragile web site down, although I'm
sure that's way lower than from peak too. Most common is poorly configured
WordPress installations which will fall over in the slightest breeze. For a
minor comparison, a Daring Fireball link was worth about 20,000 hits/day or
50,000 hits over a weekend last time I got one, and DF knocks down sites with
some regularity.

~~~
davidgerard
The site lives on a cruddy VM belonging to a friend at a cost of $0 and worth
every penny. But WP-SuperCache is holding up okay in the onslaught of hits
from HN - which I'm actually noticing unlike the Slashdot numbers. I'll look
at the numbers tomorrow and let you know what an HN-dotting is like :-)

~~~
davidgerard
It's a day later. Total hits with HN as referrer: about 3300, which is much
less than Slashdot, but they mostly came in the first hour or two. This was
enough to make the server whimper slightly. Zero hits with Techdirt as
referrer, which makes me wonder if my stats (awstats working directly on the
Apache logs) aren't utterly bogus.

------
tzs
IB does not appear to be suing over the forking itself. They acknowledge in
the complaint that the content is under CC-by-SA and that this allows people
to copy it.

They complaint is basically about the name Wikitravel. They claim trademark on
the name and are upset that the forkers are using the name to promote the fork
in a way IB feels misuses their trademark. They also throw in unfair
competition and a couple other things.

~~~
cjensen
I'm one of the forking admins.

At no time did we even consider using the name "Wikitravel" for the fork. On
the forking email list, a recurrent problem has been participants suggesting a
new name. The plan was do deal with names last. Now that we are moving to
Wikivoyage first, a cleanup pass is being performed to remove "Wikitravel"
from all text and maps.

IB is just throwing stuff at the wall to see what might stick.

------
yarrel
That's a losin'!

